# VirginMedia: This is TiVo



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo Inc. and Virgin Media Inc., the UK's leading entertainment and communications company, have entered into a strategic partnership under which TiVo will develop Virgin Medias next generation TV platform. Under the mutually exclusive agreement, TiVo will develop a converged television and broadband interactive interface to power Virgin Medias next generation, high definition set top boxes.

*Virginmedia: This is TiVo*


----------

